# Saline or Silicone



## jealoushubby (Oct 7, 2011)

Well, we have decided that my wife is going to take the plunge and get breast implants sometime in the near future. For any woman who has them, do you choose saline or silicone and why? Silicone is more expensive but is supposed to feel more "natural". But i also heard silicone can be more of a health hazard if they leak. She has nursed three kids and now is barely an A cup. She is hoping to go up to a high B, low C. I think it might be fun :smthumbup:


----------



## SadSamIAm (Oct 29, 2010)

I don't know your story. But seeing your name is 'jealoushubby' makes me think that your wife having breast implants is not a good idea.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

One thing I've noticed that breast augmentation changes a woman. With in my friends, after the procedure, they left their husbands. I'm small chested like your wife. I have no problems with it whatsoever. I'd really hate to lose the sensations from there. Once you have the surgery, you no longer have the sensations either. My husband loves my body as well. Even with a small chest, I turn him on. He loves to see me naked. Just my 2 cents.

Good luck to your wife!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jealoushubby (Oct 7, 2011)

lol, thats a good point! I have had jealousy issues but we have been working through them and i have seen a therapist about them also. At first i assumed it was simply bc she wanted more attention but when we really talked it out i realized that it had nothing to do with that. She simply didnt feel confident and it really hurts her sense of self bc she is very very flat chested and cant fill out any shirt. She assured me she wouldnt be wearing more revealing clothes especially when shes not with me. I am pretty sure i am ok with it now.


----------



## jealoushubby (Oct 7, 2011)

By the way, i compliment her all the time and never have even suggested a boob job. I am more of an "ass man" anyway! lol


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

jealoushubby said:


> Well, we have decided that my wife is going to take the plunge and get breast implants sometime in the near future. For any woman who has them, do you choose saline or silicone and why? Silicone is more expensive but is supposed to feel more "natural". But i also heard silicone can be more of a health hazard if they leak. She has nursed three kids and now is barely an A cup. She is hoping to go up to a high B, low C. I think it might be fun :smthumbup:


As someone with them, I have saline and have had them for 10 years - no issues with them. I'm not even sure if silicone is an option anymore due to their health risks/hazards. Saline is definitely the way to go. I wish you both the best!


----------



## SadSamIAm (Oct 29, 2010)

Could be good or bad. 

Depends on what she does with her new confidence.

Not sure how she will gain confidence if nobody knows. Doesn't make sense to get breast implants and then wear baggy shirts so nobody sees them.


----------



## Yardman (Sep 10, 2011)

Hope you don't run into the issues this guy did after his wife recieved implants...

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/genera...ast-implants-she-did-now-she-has-changed.html


----------



## lpsscc (Oct 31, 2011)

jealoushubby said:


> lol, thats a good point! I have had jealousy issues but we have been working through them and i have seen a therapist about them also. At first i assumed it was simply bc she wanted more attention but when we really talked it out i realized that it had nothing to do with that. She simply didnt feel confident and it really hurts her sense of self bc she is very very flat chested and cant fill out any shirt. She assured me she wouldnt be wearing more revealing clothes especially when shes not with me. I am pretty sure i am ok with it now.


Same story with my wife. She didn't really need them but they helped her self esteem. We did it for her because I "was" an ass man myself!

Lets ask my wife real quick how she feels about them today. Honey....Honey....Honey? Oh snap I forgot she started wearing booby shirts to work and had an EA that I worked like hell to get over and then 8 years later (yup you guessed it) asked me to move out, filed for separation, wears straight up tight business/hoochie wear to work so all the guys can slobber all over her. Guess I'll just forget about the last 16 years of marriage because now it's "all about her".... she needs to Live! Bless her heart! I am sooooo glad I paid for her boobs now. Now someone else gets to put their hands all over them.

DONT DO IT DUDE. It changes people. For serious. Not saying it happens to everyone but more than enough to make it uncomfortable for those of us that are slightly "jealous"...


----------



## alphaomega (Nov 7, 2010)

Did someone say boobs?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## square1 (Oct 31, 2011)

A while back I mentioned wanting saline implants to my husband. He straight up said no he loved me the way I was and didn't want me to change a thing. So I didn't mention it again. 

I recently mentioned it again after discovering his porn addiction that he has been working on kicking to the curb since April. I asked him if he would be more interested in me if I looked like them. I seriously thought he was going to cry when i asked that. He apologized for making me feel like I was less than them and he wants me just the way I am. Granted still in the back of my mind I feel like maybe I should get them. But I'm working on my insecurity issues.


----------



## Trying2figureitout (Feb 3, 2011)

I liked my wife's breast better before a lot better. The new ones you can feel the bag... I'm not sure they are a good thing. She'll get more attention and more likely to leave you or like my wife go sexless. It builds their ego and ups their sex score in relation to you. I'd try to poo poo the idea. Oh it;ll be good for a few years then the trouble starts.


----------



## Patricia B. Pina (Nov 22, 2011)

How about no. 
It will change your wife in a way that you don't want.


----------



## jealoushubby (Oct 7, 2011)

wow, did anyone have any positive experiences with breast implants? Seems to me that if your wives all of a sudden start dressing ****ty and flirting around, it couldnt be just bc of the implants. That woman would have that personality trait regardless. We've already talked about what i would and would not be comfortable with her wearing and she is fine with it. If shes with me she can wear some cleavage showing shirts. if not, she wont do that out of respect for herself and me.


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

jealoushubby said:


> wow, did anyone have any positive experiences with breast implants? Seems to me that if your wives all of a sudden start dressing ****ty and flirting around, it couldnt be just bc of the implants. That woman would have that personality trait regardless. We've already talked about what i would and would not be comfortable with her wearing and she is fine with it. If shes with me she can wear some cleavage showing shirts. if not, she wont do that out of respect for herself and me.


Hi, I've had very positive experiences; nothing in the ways described in this thread. For me, it was all about how I felt about *myself*. I'd never change my body for anyone else, nor for MORE attention.  

I would never change what I did, because I did it for *ME*. Now I can go about my days with the confidence of looking like a woman, that I never had before. I feel better about myself in that I don't look like a "little girl" in that area. All the trauma of being teased for having a "flat chest" is gone and I no longer carry that emotional baggage. 

I don't openly tell people I've had them done and they assume that they are real - they feel real (soft), they "bounce" like they should, etc.. I recently told a girlfriend that I had my breasts enhanced, and she was shocked - she just always thought they were real.


----------



## jealoushubby (Oct 7, 2011)

Thanks Southern Wife! What size did you start with and go up to? Saline or silicone? Lastly, what did your hubby initially think of the idea and how does he like it now?


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

jealoushubby said:


> Thanks Southern Wife! What size did you start with and go up to? Saline or silicone? Lastly, what did your hubby initially think of the idea and how does he like it now?


Check your PM and enjoy your day! I wish you both the best in this decision. It's not for everyone, but it was for me!


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

jealoushubby said:


> Well, we have decided that my wife is going to take the plunge and get breast implants sometime in the near future.


Also, I'd like to ask WHY did she decide to get this done? :scratchhead: And how old are you both?


----------



## jealoushubby (Oct 7, 2011)

we are both 32. she was always flat chested but after nursing our 3 kids she basically has nothing left there. She says she just wants to feel like a "woman" and fill out a shirt


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

jealoushubby said:


> we are both 32. she was always flat chested but after nursing our 3 kids she basically has nothing left there. She says she just wants to feel like a "woman" and fill out a shirt


Totally understandable.


----------

